# Please can someone tell me?!



## Terri84 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi EVERYONE!

I'm very very new here but I'm also having trouble ttc #2.

Heres a brief version for 20ish months(allowing for bcp to leave system) we have been fruitlessly ttc and I'm only 23 he's 33 and I have a 4yr old boy.

I want to pluck up the courage to go and see my doctor as last time (3 wks ago) I had an IBS diagnosis and wanted to see about ttc aswell but she told me to come back when IBS settled, fine no problem with that. Can anyone advise me of what I am supposed to do and what will, could or hopefully will happen?!

I have read so much online but to hear from anyone in the know means so much more. There are text books on driving but that is something I can control this I can't!

Terri xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Terri  

Didn't want to just read and run but not sure how much help I'll be.  Firstly welcome to FF and I hope that you get lots of help and advice from everyone.

Like you I have a dd of nearly 4, but have been ttc for over 18 months.  Because of my age (37) our doctor immediately referred us to the Obstetrics and Gynaecological Dept at our local Hospital for tests last year.  

Because you are still very young, I'm not sure how long the Doctors wait (i.e. 2 years of ttc) before they will refer you for tests, especially as you've had a ds naturally.  I think after 35 and ttc for a year they will quickly act.

What I would say though is that if you feel that there could be something wrong then to go back to the Doc's and try to explain.  So many friends/family told us that there was nothing wrong and that it would just take "time" and to relax.  I felt that deep down there was a problem and I am so glad now that we went to the Doc's when we did.  In getting all the tests done between June-Nov last year we had our diagnosis before Christmas and we were able to start treatment this year.

I really know what you mean about "lack of control" as it's something I think all those ttc struggle with.  I've felt like something or someone else has been in control of my life ever since our IF became an issue.

I'm hoping this hasn't come across as harsh at all, and I wish you all the very best of luck Terri.  

One of the moderators will soon add a post with lots of useful links and I'm sure someone not so ancient as me ( ) will be able to give you more relevant info.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Terri

Welcome to FF You will get some great advice and support on here.

I'm not sure on the IBS side of things but I do know that I was 24 when I first went to see my gp, we had been ttc number 2 for over 2 years and he had no problem at all sending us for sperm analysis and my blood tests. He said that we needed to have been ttc for over a year, although I'm not sure if that is the same all over the country or not. I would definately say you should go back to your gp and explain to them that you are worried and would like to have some tests done to see if there are any problems. Luckily my gp is fantastic and very understanding. I hope yours is the same.

All our gp tests came back fine so I had a lap and dye showing extensive damage to tubes so we are now on the ivf waiting list.

If you have any more questions about tests etc then feel free to pm me hun it's no problem at all, I'll do my best to help you.

Love and luck  

Jo
xxx
Jo
xxx


----------

